# Drywall asbestos?



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

No, drywall does not have asbestos in it under normal circumstances, but it may be fire rated drywall which has fiberglass in it. I see fiberglass tape in photo 2. No Problem. The main constituent in drywall is gypsum. I think I would be more concerned about the sprayed Polyurethane foam in the picture unless it it buried in a gypsum covered wall which I guess it is? The smoke produced by that foam, should a fire occur is extremely noxious and toxic


----------



## zCane175 (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks for the follow up. There's no foam that I'm aware of. Maybe the picture didn't show that but I just saw drywall and wood along with that tape.


----------

